# USE-flags: java, sun, blackdown en firefox

## E.T.

Hey,

Ik ben niet echt voorstander van blackdown en gebruik normaal de officiële sun-javasoft.  Ik heb deze ook nodig voor projecten op de unief en zo.  Ik zou dan ook die blackdown liever niet installeren.

Als ik de standaard java-useflag gebruik, wil Firefox echter die blackdown installeren.  Zet ik "-java" in mijn useflags, dan uiteraard niet.  Ik vrees echter dat dit nogal verstrekkende gevolgen kan hebben.  Wat met programma's (bijvoorbeeld IDE's) die door deze useflag hun java-ondersteuning gaan laten varen?

Wat raden jullie aan?  Is er ergens meer documentatie over welke ebuilds die java-flag gebruiken en in welke mate?  Is er ergens andere documentatie over hoe die blackdown weren en zoveel mogelijk de standaard-sun-dinges gebruiken?  Google was niet echt mijn vriend blijkbaar.

Merci!

----------

## st3vie

ik kan niets zeggen over die java-dingen, maar je kan op www.gentoo-portage.com de portage tree online bekijken, en daar dependencies e.d. zien, en ook de USE flags.

Is meestal wat sneller en handiger dan steeds emerge te doen.  :Smile: 

-st3vie

----------

## coax

Ik heb zelf al last gehad met bepaalde ebuilds die zegden dat ze blackdown nodig hebben ipv de sun-jdk.

Het lijkt mij het verstandigste om beiden te installeren. Voor die van sun is er ook een ebuild, maar je moet wel de installer manueel downloaden wegens hun licentie.

Gentoo heeft een handige manier om te switchen van virtual machine, namelijk door "java-config" te gebruiken.

Dit geeft de geïnstalleerde virtual machines weer.

```
# java-config --list-available-vms 
```

Dit stelt de virtual machine in voor gans het systeem, als ik het mij goed herinner. 

```
#java-config --set-system-vm=sun-jdk-1.4.2.06
```

Zie man java-config voor meer opties. Of kijk hier eens.

Ik geloof dat ik ooit eens blackdown nodig had voor openoffice te installeren en sun om eclipse deftig te laten werken... maar dat is al een tijdje geleden  :Wink: 

----------

## E.T.

Jups, ik ken die java-config, goed systeem.  Maar ik vind het nogal stom om die blackdown ook te installeren als die niet gebruikt wordt.  Waarom heeft mozilla-firefox die ineens nodig?   De enige die blackdown strikt nodig heeft bij mijn weten, is OOo als je die zelf wil compileren, als je de bin gebruikt heb je ook geen blackdown nodig.

----------

## yngwin

mozilla-firefox heeft niet perse blackdown nodig. De ebuild vraagt om virtual/jre als de java USE-flag gebruikt wordt. Als een andere java die virtual aanbied dan zou er geen probleem moeten zijn. Heb je die Sun java wel met een ebuild geinstalleerd?

----------

## E.T.

 *yngwin wrote:*   

> mozilla-firefox heeft niet perse blackdown nodig. De ebuild vraagt om virtual/jre als de java USE-flag gebruikt wordt. Als een andere java die virtual aanbied dan zou er geen probleem moeten zijn. Heb je die Sun java wel met een ebuild geinstalleerd?

 

Yups, alles is met ebuilds geïnstalleerd hier.

----------

## frenkel

Je kunt er ook nog voor kiezen alleen mozilla-firefox te e-mergen met -java als use-flag. Voeg hiertoe het volgende toe aan het bestand /etc/portage/package.use

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> net-www/mozilla-firefox -java
> 
> 

 

Succes,

Frank

----------

## GuidoJ

Volgens mij kan je gewoon eerst sun-jdk/jre emergen en pas daarna firefox. Het maakt firefox als het goed is niet uit welke jre/jdk je hebt geïnstalleerd. Als je er zelf geen hebt geïnstalleerd, is blackdown slechts de default.

----------

## E.T.

 *GuidoJ wrote:*   

> Volgens mij kan je gewoon eerst sun-jdk/jre emergen en pas daarna firefox. Het maakt firefox als het goed is niet uit welke jre/jdk je hebt geïnstalleerd. Als je er zelf geen hebt geïnstalleerd, is blackdown slechts de default.

 

sun-jdk was reeds geïnstalleerd bij mij.  Blijkbaar dan toch een foutje in de ebuild van firefox?

----------

## E.T.

 *Frenkel wrote:*   

> Je kunt er ook nog voor kiezen alleen mozilla-firefox te e-mergen met -java als use-flag. Voeg hiertoe het volgende toe aan het bestand /etc/portage/package.use
> 
>  *Quote:*   net-www/mozilla-firefox -java 

 

Merci.  Heeft dit voor de rest invloed op de werking van Firefox?

----------

## frenkel

Dat zou ik niet weten, kwestie van proberen denk ik...

Succes,

Frank

----------

## GuidoJ

 *E.T. wrote:*   

> sun-jdk was reeds geïnstalleerd bij mij.  Blijkbaar dan toch een foutje in de ebuild van firefox?

 

Firefox heeft een dependancy op "virtual/jre". Bekijk jouw virtuals eens (/var/cache/edb/virtuals), zou ik zeggen.

----------

## E.T.

 *GuidoJ wrote:*   

>  *E.T. wrote:*   sun-jdk was reeds geïnstalleerd bij mij.  Blijkbaar dan toch een foutje in de ebuild van firefox? 
> 
> Firefox heeft een dependancy op "virtual/jre". Bekijk jouw virtuals eens (/var/cache/edb/virtuals), zou ik zeggen.

 

```
virtual/jre dev-java/sun-jdk dev-java/blackdown-jdk
```

Ziet er goed uit...

----------

## GuidoJ

Als je geen blackdown wilt hebben en ook niet geïnstalleerd hebt moet je alleen de sun-jdk overhouden (het lijkt mij ook weinig zinvol om twee jdk's te hebben). Desnoods moet j de virtuals file openen in je favoriete editor en bij zowel de jdk als de jre regel blackdown verwijderen. Ik verwacht dat wanneer je daarna firefox probeert te emergen, deze dan niet meer op zoek gaat naar blackdown.

----------

## eikketk

Zoals te lezen staat onderaan nieuwste portage ebuild: /var/.../virtuals is deprecated, worden on the fly berekend nu.

Als je manueel een virtual wil vastleggen:

```
cat /etc/portage/profile/virtuals

virtual/os-headers      sys-kernel/linux26-headers
```

Natuurlijk aan u noden aanpassen

----------

